# Bed frame with drawers



## JadePriest (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello everyone I am new here and am looking for some help. I have a young daughter and I want to build her a new bed frame with drawers in it. We have a double size bed. Any help would be great. I will keep googling it in the mean time. Thanx.


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

You can easily build a platform bed by adapting cabinet box techniques. Using 3/4" ply and a faceframe and a ladder base with 3/4 extension ball-bearing slides, I think you could do it for about $150-175 if you can machine your own wood. Pocket screw and glue the case and ladder box together, pocket screw and glue the drawers together and pocket screw and glue the faceframe on and it wouldn't take long. I expect in my shop we could do it in three hours, not counting finishing and overlaying the drawer faces.

Three sheets of 3/4" China birch at 25-30 bucks each, 20 odd bf of whatever hardwood, and 3 sets of slides at 5 or 6 bucks each.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A very simple platform bed can be made without pocket screws. Conventional type drawers with either DT's or rabbeted joints could be made without pocket screws. Here is a very easy design.
.


----------



## JadePriest (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanx alot I can work with that.


----------

